# TUG Market Place problem



## csxjohn (Jan 31, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the classifieds?  It's taking forever for the main page to load then when I click on a category I'm told "no ads found."

I've tried from 2 different computers.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody?  Is it my computers?  Can everyone else access the ads in the classified section on the other side of TUG?


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I got in this morning.  Right now, No.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 31, 2013)

Bwolf said:


> I got in this morning.  Right now, No.



Ok, thank you, just didn't know if it was something I needed to start looking for on my end.

I've tried many categories and none of them will show any ads.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 31, 2013)

I couldn't get in when I tried a few minutes ago.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 31, 2013)

no its not just you


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's not limited to just the marketplace either, can't access resort reviews or even just log in.


----------



## presley (Jan 31, 2013)

Working fine for me with google chrome.  Logged in, looked at a couple ads.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2013)

looks like a backup from this morning was hung up causing some slowness...ive killed it and the site is back to running as normal.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Brian, it's working fine for me now.  Back to looking for something to buy or sell or both.


----------

